# Purple Tips Flower Macro Photography



## robertojorge (Apr 22, 2011)

Photographys taken with a Nikon D5000 55-200 VR with close-up lenses.
 Purple tips flower very common in Algarve, these ones were found in Alvor.
Usually in the spring/summer you find them all over the place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  .


Can download hi-res photos from: Purple Tips Flower Macro Photography


----------

